# New piranha



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Can you guys give me an Id on this fish, bought it from George as a Marginatus.Also his eyes are red

View attachment 74987


View attachment 74988


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Couple more pics

View attachment 74996


View attachment 74998


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

if George says its a S.Marginatus, most likely he is true


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

looks just like my P that i thought was altuvei


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

not sure but its a very nice fish.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

More pics with no flash.

View attachment 75048


View attachment 75049


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The only thing i can assure you is that your fish is not S. Marginatus. Marginatus's caudal fin forms a dark "V" and the edge being hyaline. Yours is the opposite ruling out S. Marginatus. i say its a rhom based on the last pic


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> The only thing i can assure you is that your fish is not S. Marginatus. Marginatus's caudal fin forms a dark "V" and the edge being hyaline. Yours is the opposite ruling out S. Marginatus. i say its a rhom based on the last pic
> [snapback]1178509[/snapback]​


Yeah, even on a 9 inch fish you can still notice the "v" . My pic in the pic/vid section shows a little of this. And mine does'nt have red eyes. Do they outgrow this?


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

by your pictures i would say altuvei or rhom. but i don't doubt george.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Can I get a positive id or do I need some more pics.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

rhombeus 100%


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

It's either S. altuvei or S. compressus.


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

xingu diamond rhom


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Most likely a S. altuvei or a S. compressus but maybe a Rhom too...


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Is frank around to id this piranha.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

man that sucks you cant get a possitive id dude i feel you pain i remember trying to get my compressus ided.....


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Can't get a positive id


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

From the small bars on the flank and compressed body, I tend to think it likely is a compressus member. Having said that, S. marginatus is also a member of that group which doesn't help George or anyone else for that matter without a full flank view of the fish. S. marginatus spotting is small and large spots. The fish in the photos doesn't except that type of marking. The caudal fin on S. marginatus is a form of a "V" some young S. compressus show a dark "V" as well with a barely discernable caudal band on the tail. Particularly young ones can be confused for S. marginatus. I have no information on the eye color, but suspect it likely is reddish-orange. But eye color can be plastic as well has general coloration of the body. With subadult S. marginatus, the fish tend to have the basal part of the caudal fin darken with age. Filling in the "V" similar to S. gouldingi giving it a "clear tail edge" appearance. The fish in the photos above do not show any of these traits and my opinion based on what I am observing via these photos is that the species is not S. marginatus but possibly S. compressus.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks alot frank for your information I feel alot better hearing it from you.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

still looks Rhomish to me... i dont see bars...


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah looks just like mine that you id'd awhile back..


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah looks just like mine that you id'd awhile back.. 
View attachment 75227


View attachment 75226


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

For me is a serrasalmus compressus.....


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Kilohead36 said:


> Yeah looks just like mine that you id'd awhile back..
> [snapback]1179917[/snapback]​


What was it id'd as!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Kilohead36 said:


> Yeah looks just like mine that you id'd awhile back..
> View attachment 75227
> 
> 
> ...


What was yours id'd as.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. marginatus


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

It look like at mine.....I buy it from george fo r serrasalmus rhombeus of the peru...but i think that it's not a serrasalmus rhombeu but it is a altuvie and your too...


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Tyson that piranha looks awsome what was it id'd as an altuvie.

Frank said mine is a Compressus probably.


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

yes,but george sell me for serrasalmus rhombeus....


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Couple of new pics

View attachment 77546


View attachment 77547


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry cant help but 
man that is one sick fish, either way good luck getting an ID


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't change my mind about the ID


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Updated pics with flash and without, I need to get a positive Id. On georges web site it says the fish is from Argentina.

View attachment 77706


View attachment 77707


View attachment 77708


View attachment 77709


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice fish, very likely S. rhombeus.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Nice fish, very likely S. rhombeus.
> [snapback]1207606[/snapback]​


Before you said it was probably a Compressus is this a better picture for an id.I know the other pictures where not that good but what is it a Compressus member or a Rhomb.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone else have any opinions.


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> Anyone else have any opinions.


On the pics with flash your fish looks exactly like my Diamond Rhom from Rio Araguaia river







Whatever he is it's certainly the beautiful fish!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Anyone else have any opinions.


On the pics with flash your fish looks exactly like my Diamond Rhom from Rio Araguaia river







Whatever he is it's certainly the beautiful fish!








[/quote]

Do you have any pictures of your fish


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> Do you have any pictures of your fish


No, I still haven't







(my shoal of pirayas is also waiting for some pics







) But soon (maybe this, maybe next week) I will borrow a digital camera, take some pictures and post them here







(you will see my diamond rhom looks exactly like your fish







)


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm still going with Marginatus until I can get some solid answers.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ANDONI Posted Today, 03:19 PM
> I'm still going with Marginatus until I can get some solid answers.


1. S. marginatus DOES NOT have a black tail band. It has a dark "V" just like S. irritans. 2. I originally stated that it looked like S. compressus because of what appeared to be bars on the flank. The photo was not clear enough to be certain. 3. My impression is the fish is indeed S. rhombeus.

And that will be the only solid answer you will get based off of a photo. Everything else will be a guess.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks frank I think your correct I think it is a Rhomb also. I know that where just going off of pictures and thats not the best thing for a positive id.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

ANDONI said:


> Couple of new pics
> 
> View attachment 77546
> 
> ...


Very nice Sera Bro Nice Red Eyes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I still think its a Rhom... if it was my fish that is what I would call it...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete. S. rhombeus.


----------

